# Snuggle time!



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Saturday we had the cutest snuggle time with the brolings (our made up name for the two wethers- get it, doelings and brolings?). Nibbler was literally sitting in our lap! The other kid is my child, Lola. Part human, part goat.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya gotta love snuggle time!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Every day!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Best time of day


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So sweet!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wetherlings is the older word for young wethers. Doelings, Bucklings, and Wetherlings.

Darling pictures.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Wetherlings is the older word for young wethers. Doelings, Bucklings, and Wetherlings.
> 
> Darling pictures.


Yes, but brolings is far cuter and rhymes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, how nice!


----------

